# Forum Prowlers (very bad language, so be warned)



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

To people who take every opportunity to bitch at others continuously because of some previous childish spat which was initiated by the same stalker-oiks who started the pettifoggery in the first place&#8230;

Fuck off you retarded snipe-wankers and occupy that place you know best, under a stone in a stagnant pool of infested pond life.

Life can be a bitch&#8230;Aah Bisto! :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> To people who take every opportunity to bitch at others continuously because of some previous childish spat which was initiated by the same stalker-oiks who started the pettifoggery in the first place&#8230;
> 
> Fuck off you retarded snipe-wankers and occupy that place you know best, under a stone in a stagnant pool of infested pond life.
> 
> ...


There are quite a few of those around who will not miss any opportunity to argue and bitch. I am sure it "helps" the situation by being anonymous behind a computer screen :? :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Are you referring to forum tomfoolery on this one Joe, or just forums in general ?

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Good question! What's he on about? I was expecting a topic about cat burglars!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

maybe he's on about me!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

BLinky said:


> maybe he's on about me!


Are you perhaps being a little self obsessed here mate 

Charlie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great post Joe :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And I'm just loving the word "pettifoggery" too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Definition of PETTIFOGGER

1: a lawyer whose methods are petty, underhanded, or disreputable : shyster

2: one given to quibbling over trifles

- pet·ti·fog·ging adjective or noun 
- pet·ti·fog·gery noun

Origin of PETTIFOGGER
probably from petty + obsolete English fogger pettifogger
First Known Use: 1576


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Definition of PETTIFOGGER
> 
> 1: a lawyer whose methods are petty, underhanded, or disreputable : shyster
> 
> ...


I love trifles al most as much as pies


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BLinky said:


> maybe he's on about me!


You remind me so much of "vlastan".

A compliment? Or something to be ashamed of?

Take it as you will...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Definition of PETTIFOGGER
> 
> 1: a lawyer whose methods are petty, underhanded, or disreputable : shyster
> 
> ...


Thanks Dani! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > maybe he's on about me!
> ...


Harsh :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > BLinky said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Where is V by the way? He paid a brief visit to the forum around spring time and after I told him to drop his vavourite subject he hasn't been seen again :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I'm a very pleased member. I didn't think my post would attract top brass, friendly Geordie banter, intelligent comment, a bit of Forum history and a quote from a Classical Medieval Dictionary, 1576 edition; by the way 1576 is a date regarded as the first step not only towards artistic freedom for performers and playwrights, but for freedom of speech itself while tinged with measured humour, a tradition carried forward on this very forum.

Things are not so bad after all :lol: :roll:

Joe


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > maybe he's on about me!
> ...


take it as you will..................not that old thread again.

Vlastan...what a blast from the past :lol:


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

> 1: a lawyer whose methods are petty, underhanded, or disreputable : shyster


and exactly what % of lawyers dont come under this term then?

pretty much 100% in the dealing I have had with those two faced verminous swine, at least when you meet a guy with a mask and a striped shirt he will tell you he is a thief, however the same result will occur when you start dealing with those over paid twats except you will get coffee and a shake of their hand first.

bitter, you fuckin betcha!


----------

